# Would you spend 1/3 of income on rent



## fistophobia (17 Oct 2018)

https://www.independent.ie/business...hird-of-their-income-on-housing-37429094.html

I read somewhere, 25% of one's income is maximum that should be spent on rent or mortgage.
I think, if faced with above situation, I would quit this country.


----------



## Monbretia (17 Oct 2018)

35% used to be max amount on loan repayments including mortgages unless it has changed .


----------



## Magpie (17 Oct 2018)

I would say large numbers pay a third of their income, at least, on their rent. I know I do.


----------



## arbitron (17 Oct 2018)

When I lived in London, rent was 60-80% of our income.  Horrific.  Most I've ever paid in Ireland was 40% which was still tight.


----------



## Coldwarrior (22 Oct 2018)

I would think a huge number of people in their 20s and 30s pay far more than 33% of their income on rent, especially if they live in Dublin.


----------



## cremeegg (22 Oct 2018)

A young person in full time employment on half the average full time wage earning €24k. 

Even in Dublin they are hardly paying more than one third of that for a house share.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Oct 2018)

cremeegg said:


> A young person in full time employment on half the average full time wage earning €24k.
> 
> Even in Dublin they are hardly paying more than one third of that for a house share.



Unclear if figures being quoted are net or gross...

On €24,000, that would be monthly rent of €666.


----------



## elcato (22 Oct 2018)

odyssey06 said:


> On €24,000, that would be monthly rent of €666.


Most people I know who do a house share pay around 600 a month. Slightly off topic in London in the mid 80s my take home pay was 115 a week and my rent for a tiny bedsit with a shared toilet and kitchen was 35. I could not have afforded a one bed apt at that time. Made me realise that the 100 per week and live-in for bar work was not that bad a wage.


----------

